# BIN Primer



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

I have used Zinsser BIN shellac primer for many years with great results. Yesterday when I went to Menard's to get another can all they had on the shelf was the "new and improved" B-I-N Advanced Synthetic Shellac Primer. Not wanting to try something I knew nothing about on an rush project, I went to another store and found a can of the original. Zinsser still lists both products on their web site but the Menard's clerk thought the original was being phased out. :fie:
Has anyone used the synthetic primer? How does it compare to the old "natural" product?
Mike


----------

